# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  naciągnięty mięsień brzuchaty łydki?

## Agnes202

Witam
Mój mąż 5dni temu na treningu zrobił "przeskok" polegający na przeskoczeniu z jednej nogi na drugą i poczuł ostry ból w u podudziu  jak sam to określił "jakby dostał skakanką" w pierwszej chwili pomyślał że to skurcz...ale noga w łydce spuchła o 3-4 cm,pojechaliśmy do lekarza który po "dotyku"  stwierdził naciągnięty mięsień brzuchaty łydki przepisał maść fastum, łydka jest nadal spuchnięta do tego  napuchła jeszcze kostka a  noga wydaje się być bardziej cieplejsza,co najgorsza mój uparty mąż nie chce już jechać do lekarza...


co mogę zrobić aby pomóc mężowi??
czy aby na pewno to jest naciągnięty mięsień?
z tego co lekarz mówił to "jakby był naderwany to pojawiłby się krwiak...


nie wiem jak mogę zmotywować męża aby poszedł do innego lekarza...
z góry dziękuje za odpowiedź

----------


## Krzysztof

Mięsień może być zerwany, jednak jeśli dolegliwości bólowe nie są silne, okolica nie zmieniła koloru również możliwe jest  to, że to naciągnięcie mięśnia. Spuchnięcie kostki może być związane z upośledzeniem krążenia w kończynie w związku z pojawieniem się obrzęku w okolicy urazu. Należy stosować fastum, dbać o to, by noga była uniesiona, dużo leżeć i trzymać ją wyżej. Jeśli objawy się nasilają, warto pmyśleć o ponownej wizycie u lekarza. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Agnes202

Dziękuję  Krzysztofie za odpowiedź :Smile: 
Mąż Twierdzi że noga go nie boli(tylko przy "naciąganiu" mięśnia  ale to chyba logiczne skoro jest uszkodzony) ,dziś w godzinach późno popołudniowych, "pokazały" się podbiegnięcia  w postaci niedużego  "siniaka" z tyłu łydki oraz  ledwo widocznej "żółtawej" plamy na długości kości piszczelowej,opuchlizna z łydki jakby przeszła na kostkę,ale nie w całości
Jak długo będzie się to goić?

Pozdrawiam Aga

----------

